# breeder in CA



## bratt (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts on a Kennel in California called Kreative Kennels? I was looking at getting a puppy from wilhendorf kennels in CT, but a little unsure about purchasing from so far away.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The two kennels you mentioned buying a puppy from are pretty much like night and day. One sells working line dogs and the other showlines. 

What made you interested in each of these kennels? 

What are you looking to do with your dog? Any sports or just your typical pet?


----------



## bratt (Aug 24, 2010)

*wilhendorf/kreative kennels*

My boyfriend really liked the background and looks of the wilhendorf dogs. He is interested in schutzund. We went to the regional championships by our house this weekend and there were a lot of people with Kreative Kennel shirts which got me curious about them. I am looking for a dog to run, hike camp etc. Not sure how i feel about schutzund enjoyed the obedience part not sure about the protection side of it, but he wants to do it.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the looks of kreative kennels dogs. I have only seen one review on here for them and though the people were pleased with the dog it wasnt a stellar recommendation. It could be because the people dont train the dog as well as I would like, but for 3500$ per dog it had better be pretty damned awesome IMO. Now you can get one of the dogs for 2000$ but thats the lowest price I have seen on the site.

As a rule Kreative Kennels doesn't breed for looks they breed for behavior. So its possible that you could end up with a dog that wouldnt be able to show. I dont really know the rules for working line dogs though.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

In California, I would definitely check into Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds for a good working line dog.

I don't know anything about the 2 breeders you listed.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Kreative is here by me..All of their dogs are for police etc..You can purchase pups from them. they like the high drive, civil, and defense drives..great dogs if you want to work the dog.. But Im sure you can get pet quality ones from them and ones with lower drives..I have seen 2 pups so far in my town from them..Great pups..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just by going from online posts from the breeder and researching some of the lines they breed and work, I will second Adler Stein Kennels.

I have no personal experience with them so take my post for what it is worth, but they would be a breeder I would look into. Actually they are on "my list".


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if you'd like my opinion on wilhendorf feel free to pm me, I live in CT where they are located.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I too would recommend Adler Stein for a good looking working line dog.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

bratt: Even though I live in California, I'm not really familiar with the breeders in this state. My GSD was adopted and I think he is from a back yard breeder. I was lucky, as he is both adorable and is a great companion. However, I know someone who got an Adler Stein dog and was extremely happy with the protective capabilities of that dog.

Another owner I know went with Grunenfeld in San Diego. She wanted more of a companion for the kids, and was also extremely happy with her dog. The German Shepherd Rescues, both southern CA and northern CA, are also known to adopt out some really gorgeous animals.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

*True Haus*

I also agree you should check out Alder Stein. They are on my "breeders" list!

If you are looking for another working line CA breeder, check out True Haus kennels. I have heard nothing but really good things about their dogs (and pups people ahve bought from them). They apparently are also very willing to work with you and find the best match.
German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels

I personally cannot wait until I am in the position to get one of their pups and really get into ScH.

Here is another breeder, in WA
East German Shepherd Puppy Czech Working Shepherds West German Shepherd Puppies Czech German Shepherd

Another good person to talk to is Mike Suttle from Logan Haus kennels...but he is on the east coast.


----------

